# A Remy for Snipers



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a man, Scott McRee, who can build a rifle and knows what it means to support our troops: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/09/mcrees-precision-accurate-reliable-and-guaranteed.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great read, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like he builds some crazy accurate rifles. Too bad I can't afford one right now but if I could, the BR10 in 243 would be my choise (don't have a 243 yet).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicely written article about a patriot to be admired, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys.

Couldn't get enough of that gun and maybe I can take Scott up on his open invitation to do some really long-range shooting.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great guy and great article. He builds some sweet rigs.


----------

